# Petition - Hasbean. We want more offers



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I speak here with a lone voice, hoping to gain a following .......

We the undersigned have liked many coffees you have offered at special prices here on this forum.

We the undersigned would like some more please.

If these are statements you agree with, please add your name to the list/petition

(I mean this as a bit of fun really)

1. CamV6


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I haven't tried any hasbean coffee but would certainly be tempted with a discount.

1. CamV6


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Join IMM Cam

£12.50 coffee this week for £5 for me ...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

IMM is great, but I'm too varied in my intake for it to be feasible. Offers do make me pull the trigger when they crop up and there are certainly some retailers on this site doing well out of such things.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just give you all a healthy discount on the Brazen Plus!

If Cam buys an annual IMM subscription at full price the whole forum can have ............


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I like ur style Bootsy

However I'm just not a subscription kinda guy


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Cam - don't be such a cheapskate. They are worth every penny at full price - get your bank card out and show them some appreciation.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

The #SSSSS was the best decision I ever made! Hope it'll be repeated next year???

Can't believe the coffees that subscription includes, these would surely be very expensive so this whole subscription is one massive discount!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Go on Cam, the annual subscription works out at great value.


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

What subscription is this? I recently joined the pact one which is not too bad! How much am I missing out


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Join IMM Cam
> 
> £12.50 coffee this week for £5 for me ...


Isn't it £6.50 a week? Or is there some discount code?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Discount discount discount discount..................

Annual sub £250 for 52 weeks for coffee delivered

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/subscriptions/products/in-my-mug-subscription-pack-12-months-52-weeks

thats £4.80 a bag delivered


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Annual sub £250 for 52 weeks for coffee delivered
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/subscriptions/products/in-my-mug-subscription-pack-12-months-52-weeks
> 
> thats £4.80 a bag delivered


Christ I didn't realise it was that cheap .


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

100% agree with fatboyslim, #SSSSS has provided some amazing coffee so far and the subscription cost must be less than the retail price of some of these. Am looking forward to the next 6 months worth for sure.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The 3 months one pretty good, I've done this s couple of times. I do like trying other roasters though.

I think they do a Direct Debit one too.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> Christ I didn't realise it was that cheap .


Are you going to sign up now, Gary?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I've been thinking about a HB sub. But as i like to try other Roasters as well i thought the monthly one would be ok for me...

What is the #SSSSS ?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Mr O said:


> I've been thinking about a HB sub. But as i like to try other Roasters as well i thought the monthly one would be ok for me...
> 
> What is the #SSSSS ?


#SSSSS - Steve's Super Secret Stash Subscription.



> Greetings to you, the lucky finder of this golden ticket!
> 
> From Mr. Stephen Leighton! I shake you warmly by the hand! For now, I do invite you to partake in my super secret stash subscription!
> 
> ...


I believe there were a limited number of slots.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

CamV6 said:


> We the undersigned have liked many coffees you have offered at special prices here on this forum.
> 
> We the undersigned would like some more please.
> 
> ...


I'm on IMM fortnightly and didn't realise annual-weekly was so cheap, I'll be switching - cheers Bootsy.

I do still love a bargain so

1. CamV6

2. jlarkin

 took out the bit about it neing a bit of fun, they won't take us seriously with that attitude Cam ;-)


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

As others have said- I like trying different roasters too much to make steve's excellent output my only coffee... Which the subscription would definitely do.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm not trying to convince anybody to take a subscription - it's completely down to the individual. Just wanted to add and I guess loads of people on here already realise this but HasBean are seriously impressive for customer service as well. I already had replies from them and they've cancelled my fortnightly subscription and DD + refunded one payment that was about to go through. I've also signed up for the weekly one with a year upfront - the value is tremendous.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> The #SSSSS was the best decision I ever made! Hope it'll be repeated next year???
> 
> Can't believe the coffees that subscription includes, these would surely be very expensive so this whole subscription is one massive discount!


Keep your voice down - they'll all want in

Last months SSSS was a fantastic coffee


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

1. CamV6

2. jlarkin

3. Mr O


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

In so annoyed. A long time ago when HB did the special offer on the cup of excellence escoia I got a golden ticket by never kept it. That a twat. Really kicking myself


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cheers Cam that reminds me, I've been a bit of a bean slapper (hmm that probably means something completely different yikes! ) and have been ordering from loads of different roasters, but I've just realised I haven't had any HB since the CoE Finca Escocia. Must rectify this at some point soon!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

No worries. This thread was actually meant as a compliment to HB and I also was recalling a post from Steve a long time ago when he mentioned regular offers. Was intended nicely and I trust received that way?


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Do we have any codes for single purchases going with HB?

I'd like to give them a go but keep ordering from places where I don't need to pay for the delivery so still never actually used them..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

destiny said:


> Do we have any codes for single purchases going with HB?
> 
> I'd like to give them a go but keep ordering from places where I don't need to pay for the delivery so still never actually used them..


There are no codes...

They are worth trying so you'll have to pony up the postage ...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

destiny said:


> Do we have any codes for single purchases going with HB?
> 
> I'd like to give them a go but keep ordering from places where I don't need to pay for the delivery so still never actually used them..


You'll pay for delivery somehow. If not as a separate cost it'll be built into the price.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

You get nowt for nowt - quality costs


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I think HB's postage rates are pretty decent compared to many others. I just put in an order for a bag of beans and a box of filters - postage £2 (2nd class but i'm not in a hurry). I know i'm getting a quality product.


----------

